# which substrate for beardies



## silly grandma (Aug 10, 2008)

hi i am hoping too have 2 baby beardies in early sep, i have been round the net and shops to seek info and advice 

my main concern is sand i have seen many differant variations
i would like to know the diffarence in substrates and what effect they have on the beardies 

all advice is welcome and appreciated 
i only want what is best for my new baby's.:help:


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

i heard bird sand is the best for bearded dragons as it has bits of the egg shells i think i was that, which the beardys can consume for calcium


----------



## PartyBoy (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi there Calci Sand is allways best it is made from well calcium, i work in a shop where we breed our own Beardies and we use it and havn't had any problems, if you use ordinary sand it can cause compaction as im sure ur aware if ur worried the Calci-grit iss too course ask the shop to get the fine sand for you. Just helping


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't believe you're reccommending calci-sand ! Don't use calci-sand, read some of these stories about it on the forum.. If you want sand, use completely dry and sterile play sand. If not, then use newspaper, lino tiles, repticarpet or kitchen roll .


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, for babies I would use kitchen roll! Don't use sand for babies


----------



## maccaldc (Aug 20, 2008)

we use course tiles for babies easier to keep clean than newspaper or kitchen roll ,and either calci sand / coral sand for adults


----------

